# The Facebook CIA Project



## Semper Fidelis (Mar 25, 2011)

[video=youtube;cqggW08BWO0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cqggW08BWO0[/video]


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Mar 25, 2011)

"I love the social networking it allows me to interact with my fans without seeing, hearing, or smell them." LOL She was funny.


----------



## asc (Mar 25, 2011)

hilarious!


----------



## py3ak (Mar 25, 2011)

I liked the foursquare comment.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Mar 25, 2011)

They deserve to be blown up. Wow, that was harsh. lol.


----------



## BobVigneault (Mar 25, 2011)

There was more than a little truth in that skit. I loved it, great commentary. Never underestimate the power of narcissism.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Mar 25, 2011)

Wow, the PB male Model has come out of hibernation. LOL


----------



## BobVigneault (Mar 25, 2011)

Turned out I didn't have my keyboard plugged in Randy. I've been typing all this time, it just wasn't making it to the computer. Silly me. That's the trouble with being so pretty but not very smart.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Mar 25, 2011)




----------



## Curt (Mar 25, 2011)

Was that from the Onion - or Glenn Beck?

"Not based on any persons or events."


----------



## LawrenceU (Mar 25, 2011)

Hilarious.


----------



## seajayrice (Mar 25, 2011)

Not so far fetched.


----------



## MLCOPE2 (Mar 25, 2011)

LawrenceU said:


> Hilarious.


 
I'll second that!


----------



## au5t1n (Mar 25, 2011)

Plausible.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Mar 26, 2011)

"400,000,000,000 tweets and not one useful piece of data gathered."

Now that's funny!

True AND funny!


----------



## jfschultz (Mar 26, 2011)

Southern Presbyterian said:


> "400,000,000,000 tweets and not one useful piece of data gathered."
> 
> Now that's funny!
> 
> True AND funny!



Do you mean the the CIA doesn't care that someone is sitting on the porch drinking lemonade!


----------



## AThornquist (Mar 27, 2011)




----------



## discipulo (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm sure they will find Bin Laden now...


----------

